# Hip Wadders



## gillygalen (May 13, 2011)

I was curious if anyone knew the best place to get hip wadders. The kicker size 17 feet. I've searched up and down the net and nothing. The only thing I can do now is suck up being soaked to the bone when out wheeling. Does anyone have a idea on what I may be able to do to help my water issue...


----------



## speedman (Nov 3, 2010)

stop riding in it lol i just had too, naw but on a serious note, you checked on bass pro shop online? they usually have if not cabelas should have also


----------



## gillygalen (May 13, 2011)

Thanks for the help but everywhere I've looked for and those two places also only have up to size 15 for the boot. I'm getting ready to try and duck tape some rain pants to my boots. lol


----------



## speedman (Nov 3, 2010)

naw that wont work already tried it haha uhmm maybe if you call them and ask? maybe not on the site, you think the 15 would be to small? cause the ones i have are huge on me and i think there 11 or something i dont even know lol


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

What about the footless kind? I know it somewhat defeats the purpOs but...'might be your only choice.


----------



## gpinjason (Nov 10, 2009)

Might try the stocking foot kind and just wear some junk shoes over them...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lil'prairie (Oct 18, 2010)

get some chest waders that require the wading boots then you can wear whatever shoe you want on them. I use tennis shoes on my waders alot when I'm fishing.


----------



## gillygalen (May 13, 2011)

I'll have to look into that


----------



## Butch (Aug 29, 2009)

size 17 that is a problem? Bass Pro has waterproof socks? Might have to wear tennis shoes or something. Good luck!


----------



## mike parish (Feb 4, 2009)

try oversize outfitters,they will have what you are looking for.


----------

